
Ask HN: Anyone willing to hear me practice my 6 min pitch via Skype? - aaronaarzelbart
I need to practice my pitch.<p>Anyone willing to hear it via skype and give feedback?
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Upload it to YouTube as an unlisted video and submit the link to HN so we all
can watch your pitch.

